# My new birds! (Not Budgies!)



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've recently acquired a barred parakeet and a kakariki!
The barred and kak I fell into ownership a few days ago; they had lived in an outdoor aviary in my college and the college were looking to rehome them for a pair of marmoset monkeys (In my opinion, you're more likely to work with birds than monkeys so having no birds at all is a bit silly). I'd bonded with the barred ever since I first saw him! To hear he was leaving was terrible, having a large indoor aviary I offered to take him in and my tutor said he'd love me to have him. I had been working with the aviary birds for the past few months as a chosen assignment. The tutor then asked if I wanted the kakariki aswell, the two were very close to one another and regurgitate to each other etc. Brought them both home after researching and have two new GORGEOUS birds.
Honey the kakariki, only has one eye as one side of her face was burnt in her previous home, and Splash the linnie, tiny with a huge personality! 
Just wanted to share the beauties with you!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Cant blame you for wanting to show them off...they are beautiful....congrats...


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great rescue you made. Glad you were able to keep them together. Now show them how to live the good life .


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*they are so adorable! I have only heard of them being called Lineolated parakeets, not barred  Learn something new every day! Do they have names?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your two beautiful new additions, Katie!!
I'm so glad you were able to take them both and keep them together. *


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *they are so adorable! I have only heard of them being called Lineolated parakeets, not barred  Learn something new every day! Do they have names?*


Ive always called them linnies, too, but apparently barred is a more popular name for them! 
They do  The kak is Honey, linnie's Splash <3


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for giving them a home. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad you got to keep Honey and Splash, they are very fortunate to be with you now, congrats!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are lucky to be with you now! they are gorgeous birds! congrats!


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank's everyone! They are all getting along fine


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Congrats on taking in these 2 beauties together!*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

How fun! They are both great birds. Glad you took them In.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That green tiel color is gorgeous!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Awww. So beautiful. Congrats on the new babies


----------

